# Dovecot Authentication failed.



## My Little Eye (Oct 29, 2009)

HI.

I installed postfix and Dovecot to run my own mail server from my linux box.
I configured it all as far as I know.
I can telnet localhost on port 110 and 25.
Both port 110 and 143 is forwarded to my machine, however I can not telent to 143.
I can also telnet to mail.domain from outside the lan, I can log in on the lan, but if I try to log on from outside the lan, the following error occur:

-ERR Plaintext authentication disallowed on non-secure (SSL/TLS) connections.

I already edited my dovecot.conf file to change the following:

#disable_plaintext_auth = no <---- it was set to yes, and i tested on both, same outcome.

Please help in this, anything I can try?


----------



## katyl (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you restart dovecot after making that change? That should do it... If you did, can you post your config file?


----------



## My Little Eye (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi.

Thank you for your quick response.
I did restart it, but what solved the problem was to reinstall the new dovecot, and for some reason, the original file was dovecot.conf, this ons that works is dovecot-postfix.conf - weird.
But now I receive a error when sendin from a e-mail client to the address, for some reason it just does not go to my priority 5, but go to priority 10 mx record.


----------

